# Ibm Deskstar 60gb



## freakchannel (14. Februar 2002)

Meine IBM 60GB-Platte wird im BIOS richtig erkannt, FDISK meint jedoch das die nur 58GB groß wär!!!

Warum???

Danke für eure Hilfe!!!


----------



## dritter (14. Februar 2002)

liegt an der umrechnung... kannst selber mal rechnen: 1024 * 58 ;o)

Schau die diesen link mal an.. der sollte alles erklären.


----------

